# What are some pieces that could be used for a Fantasia parody?



## Fructuous (Nov 5, 2020)

I really want a new Fantasia movie so I've been brainstorming for a parody since Disney probably isn't gonna make a new one anytime soon. So first off here are the pieces used for everything related to Fantasia:

Fantasia program:
-Toccata and Fugue in D Minor by Bach.
-The Nutcracker Suite by Tchaikovsky.
-The Sorcerer's Apprentice by Dukas.
-Rite of Spring by Stravinsky.
-The Pastoral Symphony by Beethoven.
-Dance of the Hours by Ponchielli.
-Night on Bald Mountain by Mussorgsky/Ave Maria by Schubert.

Allegro non Troppo program:
-Prelude to the Afternoon of a Faun by Debussy.
-Slavonic Dance No. 7, Op. 46 by Dvořák.
-Boléro by Ravel.
-Valse triste by Sibelius.
-Concerto in C major, RV 559 by Vivaldi.
-Firebird Suite by Stravinsky.
-Hungarian Dance No. 5 by Brahms/Toccata and Fugue in D minor by Bach/Slavonic Dance No. 7 by Dvořák/Hungarian Rhapsody No. 2 by Liszt.

Fantasia 2000 program:
-Symphony No. 5 (1st Movement) by Beethoven.
-Pines of Rome by Respighi.
-Rhapsody in Blue by Gershwin.
-Piano Concerto No. 2, Allegro, Opus 102 by Shostakovich.
-The Carnival of the Animals (Finale) by Saint-Saëns.
-The Sorcerer's Apprentice by Dukas.
-Pomp and Circumstance Marches by Elgar.
-Firebird Suite by Stravinsky.

Disney's seperate shorts:
-Clair de lune by Debussy.
-Peter and the Wolf by Prokofiev.
-Bumble Boogie by Freddy Martin and His Orchestra (swing-jazz variation of Rimsky- Korsakov's Flight of the Bumblebee).
-String Quartet No. 2 in D Major (3rd Movement) by Borodin.

Looney Tunes parodies:
-Hungarian Dances by Brahms.
-Tales from the Vienna Woods/The Blue Danube by Strauss II.
-The Ring of the Nibelung, The Flying Dutchman, and Tannhäuser by Wagner.

For me personally I'd like Strauss's Till Eulenspiegal's Merry Pranks and Allais's Funeral March for the Obsequies of a Great Deaf Man.


----------

